# Farmall 130 distributor broke?



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Should you be able to turn by hand the cam that opens and closes the points. i was thinking you couldn't, but when I took the cap off to check the gap, I noticed the cam was not moving when I turned the hand crank to the motor. Then after fooling with it, the cam is fairly easy to turn with my fingers.
Would I need a whole new distributor or could a part in it be broke. Figured I would ask before I pulled it out.

Thanks guys
Earl


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You shouldn't be able to turn that by hand because it is driven off the camshaft by a gear. Sounds like either the shaft broke or the gear came loose at the end. You'll need to pull the distributor to find out for sure. Someone else may chime in with more experience on that particular model, but on my Farmall H, you removed two bolts and you could pull it right out. Just make sure when you put it back together that you get the distributor back in time with the engine. If the distributor isn't turning with the engine, then its already out of time and will need to be corrected before you can attempt to start it. If you haven't already, I'd pick up an I&T Manual or a Factory Service Manual for that tractor. That will show you how to properly time the engine.


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> You shouldn't be able to turn that by hand because it is driven off the camshaft by a gear. Sounds like either the shaft broke or the gear came loose at the end. You'll need to pull the distributor to find out for sure. Someone else may chime in with more experience on that particular model, but on my Farmall H, you removed two bolts and you could pull it right out. Just make sure when you put it back together that you get the distributor back in time with the engine. If the distributor isn't turning with the engine, then its already out of time and will need to be corrected before you can attempt to start it. If you haven't already, I'd pick up an I&T Manual or a Factory Service Manual for that tractor. That will show you how to properly time the engine.


Thanks Country Boy. If it stops raining tomorrow, I will pull it out and check it.


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Turned out to be a fairly nice day, so I pulled the Dist and took it partly apart. Found the springs were all tore up. A screw had come loose on one and it must have caught the other one, and tore it up also.
The gear on the shaft was loose also [shaft that pulls out of the rear of the dist] . Is it suppose to have a roll pin/shear pin through it. It looks like it should. I pulled one little piece out maybe 1/8" long, and there is more in it I haven't been able to get out yet.
Does anyone know of a picture of the breakdown of this dist? And is there a rebuild kit made for it.

Thanks, Earl


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I just looked on the CaseIH parts site, and they list the tractor, but they don't have a breakdown for that tractor's engine or distributor. You may need to call a dealer to get a printout. If you know what brand/model of distributor is on there, you could try looking that up online. An I&T manual for that tractor may show the breakdown as well. You can usually find them at farm supply stores, or TRACTORS Repair, Service, and Maintenance Manuals .


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks CB. I will check them out.
I found a complete dist. on ebay. He said there was nothing wrong with it. Got it for $77 includes shipping. I still want to fix the other one, never know when ya need a spare.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, spare parts are always handy when working with older tractors. You never know when a part will break that is obsolete and hard to find. I still use my antique tractors here on the farm, so they get a good workout every year, and I have run into troubles finding parts for them when something finally wears out and breaks.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

For distributor break down you need to look in the specific C-123 engine parts listing !!

See att break down of the two distributor types for Farmall 130, C-123 4cyl engine application.


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks so much cyrush. you are the man. I have looked for this for days on end. Now if I can find a place to purchase a part or two.

Thanks again
Earl


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Try "Messicks", who advertise on this forum??

when you get on their web site for model put in "C-123" for model .It lists both distributors with available parts and prices !!


----------



## dahlia21122 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cyrush; Hi I was told you know all things "Int'l" by Country Boy. Hope you can help, I have a 1964 Int'l 504D the injection pump (Roosa Master) has a leak around the shut down shaft that drains the fuel tank while it is sitting in the shed. I guess there is an o-ring around it. Any ideas on the repair? Pump have to come off? Special tools? Easy fix? I am an old airplane mechanic can i handle it? Thanks For Any Help, Andy D.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Unfortunately whilst i know a lot of things IH & Case , my experience is related to mainly European products. I have no experience ofIH 504D or Roosa Master fuel injection. I will try to find you a parts break down and post here !!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

See att , Parts breakdown of roosa master injection pump.

You need to get a copy of the appropriate IH service manual GSS*********, which will give you the repair procedures.


----------



## dahlia21122 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think this will get me thru,looks like both throttle and shut down shaft o-rings can be replaced thru top cover with no problems. Thanks Cyrush,and to all, Andy D.


----------

